# Being very forgetful about things



## Sassycakes (Apr 27, 2019)

I had a weird experience today. Lately I've been very forgetful. I'll watch a show and then have to google to see someone on the show so I can remember their name because I recognize them but can't remember their name.  Something happened today that really surprised me. I had a baby shower to go to and my husbands sister picked me up to go to the shower. When we got there I saw a restaurant across the street from where the shower was being held.As soon as I saw it I immediately remembered eating in there a long time ago.Nothing else looked familiar but the restaurant. I didn't even remember the neighborhood or even being there before. When I got home I called my cousin on the phone to see how he was doing. As we were talking I told him about the restaurant and where it was at. He said "Of course I remember it. " Then he told me when we were on one of our search parties looking for my 85 yr old grandfather who was missing,one day some police officers took us to the restaurant to get something to eat. We were there in 1965 and I remembered it. I always remember my grandfather and when he got lost,but it shocked me that I remembered a restaurant I was only in for about an hour over 50yrs ago.In all the years since my grandfather got lost we talked about it hundreds of times but I never remembered hearing anything about that restaurant or even being in that location. It's really strange how such small things you can remember yet important things I forget. Does that ever happen to you ?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2019)

Sassy, not entirely like that, but yesterday I turned left out of a supermarket parking lot instead of right and got a little lost. I always had a bit of at right/left problem, but as I get older it seems to have increased.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Sassy, not entirely like that, but yesterday I turned left out of a supermarket parking lot instead of right and got a little lost. I always had a bit of at right/left problem, but as I get older it seems to have increased.



I would get angry when I forgot things,but I don't anymore. Honestly sometimes it makes me laugh. A little while ago I didn't remember if I had eaten dinner yet,so I asked my Hubby and he said "Geeze I don't remember". We both laughed and decided to eat anyway ,haha


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2019)

Funny!   :lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2019)

Sassy, where did you end up finding your grandfather back then?  I hope he was okay when you found him.  I never had a great memory, but it's getting worse with age.  But I will remember details of the most insignificant things that happened way back when I was a child, they were obviously important enough to stick in my mind.

  I have to look up a lot of things, like the name of someone in a band or TV show because I can't always remember it right on the spot.  Sometimes, if I just let it go and think about it for awhile, it'll pop into my head.

Recently I've done things like go to take the dog out for a walk in the park, then drive to the corner and remember I don't have his leash....or my wallet....or the checkbook....or my list for the store, etc.  I don't get mad, but it is frustrating when that happens and it used to happen too when I was younger and working.  I think back then I had a lot on my mind and I was multi-tasking a lot, now I have no excuse.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 28, 2019)

You're not by yourself Sassycakes. My long term memory is much better than my short term. Here is a good example. I own a rechargeable bath scales that has to be connected to my computer every four months to charge. Today is the day to do it so I start looking for the cord to connect the two. I saw one in my desktop drawer but it wouldn't fit. I looked this house over from top to bottom trying to find it but couldn't find it. I could not remember where I had put the cord the last time I charged it. Finally, I went back to the first cord I found and tried connecting it again and it fit this time! I got so mad at myself. If I could have reached it, I would have given myself a good kick in the rear! I haven't had the scales long so this goes with my short term memory. Later on, I was thinking about a lady I used to work with 49 years ago. I haven't seen her since then nor heard her name, but her name just popped into my head just like I had heard it yesterday. Actually better, if I had heard it yesterday, I probably wouldn't be remembering it today. So, just remember, you're not alone.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 28, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sassy, where did you end up finding your grandfather back then?  I hope he was okay when you found him.  I never had a great memory, but it's getting worse with age.  But I will remember details of the most insignificant things that happened way back when I was a child, they were obviously important enough to stick in my mind.
> 
> I have to look up a lot of things, like the name of someone in a band or TV show because I can't always remember it right on the spot.  Sometimes, if I just let it go and think about it for awhile, it'll pop into my head.
> 
> Recently I've done things like go to take the dog out for a walk in the park, then drive to the corner and remember I don't have his leash....or my wallet....or the checkbook....or my list for the store, etc.  I don't get mad, but it is frustrating when that happens and it used to happen too when I was younger and working.  I think back then I had a lot on my mind and I was multi-tasking a lot, now I have no excuse.



Sadly his body was found a month to the day he went missing. A young boy tripped over the body in a field the boy went through everyday but that day he ran through on a different angle and saw a small slope and that was where my Grandfather had laid down to rest and had a heart attack. They were hard days for our family.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]I'm in the club Sassy!   I find I spend too much time procrastinating over things that came so easy only a few years ago. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Only trick I use is, as days go by, I try to shorten my list of  'things to do'.
I'm  always losing  things,  and   worry that I'll forget something important that day.  It happens more and more,  and I get so mad at myself because I like to think that I'm so organized![/FONT]


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 28, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I'm in the club Sassy!   I find I spend too much time procrastinating over things that came so easy only a few years ago.
> Only trick I use is, as days go by, I try to shorten my list of  'things to do'.
> I'm  always losing  things,  and   worry that I'll forget something important that day.  It happens more and more,  and I get so mad at myself because I like to think that I'm so organized!



I know what you mean. I write everything down that I have to do,of course I don't always remember where I put the paper I wrote it on. I  for example I know I have to call someone today but I can't remember who it was. I guess I'll do what I usually do and go up and down the alphabet and see if a letter sticks out that will remind me of the person I have to call.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 28, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> A little while ago I didn't remember if I had eaten dinner yet,so I asked my Hubby and he said "Geeze I don't remember". We both laughed and decided to eat anyway ,haha



JOKE ~ The absent minded professor

A professor met a colleage while walking and they stopped to chat.  When it was time to go the professor asked his friend,  "Which direction was I walking from?'' and the friend told him.  The professor then said,  "Ah, good, that means I already had my lunch".


----------



## Catlady (Apr 28, 2019)

I have a theory, don't know if it's true, that our brains is like a computer.  Wish we could do with our brains what we can do with our computer, delete files and other non-essentials and make room for more free memory bytes.


----------



## tortiecat (Apr 28, 2019)

They're called 'senior moments' and I just accept them as that!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 28, 2019)

Most everything I want to remember, I write down on a Sticky-Note or paper pad. Most generally, if something isn't written down on our grocery list, we don't get it. There are numerous things I remember from my past. I'm really, really good at identifying movie actors in a movie that were in other movies. 

But, basically, it's most always anything either of us want to remember, we end up writing down.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 1, 2019)

Yup, I have the same problem.  I also make lists then forget where I put the lists.  It’s all so frustrating.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, I have the same problem.  I also make lists then forget where I put the lists.  It’s all so frustrating.



It really drives me crazy when I can't remember where I left the list of things I need to do. My daughter just called me a few minutes ago and asked if I had replied to a baby shower we were invited to. Now I'm going crazy trying to remember where I left the invitation so I can reply.


----------

